# فالان اقتلوا كل ذكر من الاطفال وكل امراة عرفت رجلا بمضاجعة ذكر اقتلوها



## ebnelmalek_2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام المسيح*



*الشبهة *

*هل الة المسيحية يأمر بارهاب الشعوب وقتلها؟*

*فالان اقتلوا كل ذكر من الاطفال وكل امراة عرفت رجلا بمضاجعة ذكر اقتلوها. 18 لكن جميع الاطفال من النساء اللواتي لم يعرفن مضاجعة ذكر ابقوهن لكم حيات (عدد 17:31)*

*الرد:*

*بأختصار *

*اغوى شعب المديانيين والموآبيين شعب اسرائيل بعبادة الاوثان ,حتى يحمى غضب اللة على اسرائيل ويطردهم من الارض التى اعطاهم اياها , ونتيجة ذلك امر اللة بقتل كل من اخطأ من الطرفين .*

*متى ١٨:‏٦**وَمَنْ **أَعْثَر**َ أَحَدَ هؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِي فَخَيْرٌ لَهُ أَنْ يُعَلَّقَ فِي عُنُقِهِ حَجَرُ ال‍رَّحَى وَيُغْرَقَ فِي لُجَّةِ الْبَحْرِ.*



*بالتفصيل*

*ملك موآب لما رأي ان الله يقود شعبه بانتصارات ويؤيده ضد اعدائه، استدعى النبي (بلعام بن بعور) وطلب منه ان يلعن الشعب.*


*فارسل رسلا الى بلعام بن بعور الى فتور التي على النهر في ارض بني شعبه ليدعوه قائلا هوذا شعب قد خرج من مصر هوذا قد غشى وجه الارض وهو مقيم مقابلي. 6 فالان تعال والعن لي هذا الشعب لانه اعظم مني لعله يمكننا ان نكسره فاطرده من الارض لاني عرفت ان الذي تباركه مبارك والذي تلعنه ملعون. 7 فانطلق شيوخ مواب وشيوخ مديان وحلوان العرافة في ايديهم واتوا الى بلعام وكلموه بكلام بالاق.** (عدد 5:22)*



*فاشار بلعام علي ملك موآب بنصيحة اخرى ,تجعل الشعب يخطيء الى الله فيقع تحت الدينونة ان يجعلهم يزنوا مع بنات موآب ويقدموا ذبائح لآلهتم*




*ان هؤلاء كن لبني اسرائيل حسب كلام بلعام سبب خيانة للرب في امر فغور فكان الوبا في جماعة الرب** (عدد 16:31)*





*‏ولكن عندي عليك قليل: أن عندك هناك قوما متمسكين بتعليم بلعام، الذي كان يعلم بالاق أن يلقي معثرة أمام بني إسرائيل: أن يأكلوا ما ذبح للأوثان، ويزنوا.**(رؤيا 14:2)*






*فقد حذر اللة الشعب اليهودى من قبل , ألا يتدنسوا بعبادة او تقديم الذبائح للآلهة الوثنية , وألا يتدنسوا بأرتكاب خطية الزنا , ووضع تشريع لمن يفعل ذلك نتيجتة القتل , وهذا ما نفذة على شعب اسرائيل نفسة , قبل ان ينفذة على الشعوب الاخرى (المديانيين)*





*الخروج ٢٠:‏٣**لاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي.*




*الخروج ٢٠:‏٢٣**لاَ تَصْنَعُوا مَعِي آلِهَةَ فِضَّةٍ، وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ آلِهَةَ ذَهَبٍ.*



*الخروج ٢٢**:‏٢٠**مَنْ ذَبَحَ ل‍آلِهَةٍ غَيْرِ الرَّبِّ وَحْدَهُ، يُهْلَكُ.*



*الخروج ٢٣:‏١٣**وَكُلُّ مَا قُلْتُ لَكُمُ احْتَفِظُوا بِهِ، وَلاَ تَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ ‍آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَلاَ يُسْمَعْ مِنْ فَمِكَ.*



*اللا**ويين ٢٠:‏١٠**وَإِذَا زَنَى رَجُلٌ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ، فَإِذَا زَنَى مَعَ امْرَأَةِ قَرِيبِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُقْتَلُ الزَّانِي وَالزَّانِيَةُ.*





*وبالفعل سجد شعب اسرائيل للالهة الوثنية *




*واقام اسرائيل في شطيم وابتدا الشعب يزنون مع بنات مواب. 2 فدعون الشعب الى ذبائح الهتهن فاكل الشعب وسجدوا لالهتهن. 3 وتعلق اسرائيل ببعل فغور فحمي غضب الرب على اسرائيل** (عدد 1:25)*




*وكان جزاء اللة عليهم هو انة امر بقتل كل من سجد للبعل (فغور)*





*فقال الرب لموسى خذ جميع رؤوس الشعب وعلقهم للرب مقابل الشمس فيرتد حمو غضب الرب عن اسرائيل. 5 فقال موسى لقضاة اسرائيل اقتلوا كل واحد قومه المتعلقين ببعل فغور** (عدد 4:25)*



*ومات من شعب اسرائيل*



*وكان الذين ماتوا بالوبا اربعة وعشرين الفا** (عدد 25:9)*



*ملاحظة هامة :** جاء في 1كورنثوس 10: 8 «فسقط منهم في يوم واحد 23 ألفاً**«**. وهذا يعني أنه لم يذكر عدد كل الذين ماتوا. أما سفر العدد فيذكر عدد كل الذين ماتوا.*



*واللة عادل فكما حكم بالقصاص من شعب المديانيين , حكم قبلة بالقصاص من شعب اسرائيل **(فهذا هو العدل , بتطبيق القانون على الجميع )*




*اما الآن بعد تجسد السيد المسيح , قد اعطى فرصة لعبيدة مرة اخرى للتوبة طالما مازالوا على قيد الحياة , ولكن مازال التشريع مستمر , فمصير كل خاطىء لم يتب عن اعمالة الشريرة طوال حياتة هو الموت الابدى.*




*رؤيا يوحنا ٢١:‏٨وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَال‍زُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي".*




*لوقا ١٣:‏٣**كَلاَّ! أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ **تَتُوبُوا **فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ.*





*تعليق آخير*



*هناك فرق واضح بين الأحكام الفردية التي تنظم القوانين في الحياة العامة, وجعلت المشرع هو الذي له الحق في أصدار قوانين.. وهنا في دولة أسرائيل المشرع هو الله الذي قال لأبناء المجتمع لا تقتل, ولكن نفس المشرع يمكن ان يصدر الأوامر بالقتل لمن أخطأ أو تمرد على قوانين التشريع.. والله أعطى كمشرع قوانين منها بعض الأخطاء التي تعاقب بالقتل (للحفاظ على العدالة وحماية الشعب من الفساد الذى يحيط بهم)*



*و**كذلك في القوانين المصرية (على سبيل المثال) يوجد أمر بعدم القتل, ولكننا نجد الدولة المصرية لديها وظيفة شهيرة وهي وظيفة "عشماوي" وهذه الوظيفة عبارة عن تنفيذ الأحكام الخاصة بالقتل شنقاً , **ولم نشعر أن هناك تناقض بين قانون الدولة وبين ما يقوم بتطبيق هذا القانون (عشماوى) .*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*عندما يامر الله بقتل الاطفال فهل اذا عاشوا سيكون هولاء الاطفال فى حياة روحية بالتكايد وكل يقين لا بل سيتمادوا فى معاصى ألاباء الذين ورثوا الخطيئة منهم *


*ثانيا "عندما يامر بقتل الحمار والحيوانات فما ذنب الحمار .*
*الحمار هذا سوف يشغل فكر الانسان الذى أمرة الله بقيام عمل شىء هو أنهاء هولاء الناس ولكى لا يفكر بالغنيمة نهائى فالرب لا يريد الغنائم نصف لة ونصف لمرسلة بل هذا فكر الشيطان *

*أرجو تكون وصلت الفكرة عندكم  *


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام المسيح



بالطبع استاذى بايبل , وهذا ماحدث فعلا من بقية من عاشوا بعد هذة الحرب ,كرروا نفس ما فعله ابائهم


"عمل بنو إسرائيل الشر في عيني الرب فدفعهم الرب ليد مديان سبع سنين. فاعتزت يد مديان على إسرائيل بسبب المديانيين عمل بنو إسرائيل لأنفسهم الكهوف التي في الجبال والمغاير والحصون. وإذا زرع إسرائيل كان يصعد المديانيون والعمالقة وبنو المشرق يصعدون عليهم. وينزلون عليهم ويتلفون غلة الأرض إلى مجيئك إلى غزة ولا يتركون لإسرائيل قوت الحياة ولا غنما ولا بقرا ولا حميرا. لأنهم كانوا يصعدون بمواشيهم وخيامهم ويجيئون كالجراد في الكثرة وليس لهم ولجمالهم عدد ودخلوا الأرض لكي يخربوها. فذل إسرائيل جدا من قبل المديانيين وصرخ بنو إسرائيل إلى الرب." (قضاة 1:6)
*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً لك أبن الملك على موضوعك الرائع هذا*
*هما يرفعون شعار هاجم الميسحية صح أم خطا بصدق بدون صدق بمشاعر حقيقة أم مشاعر باطلة ادعاءات حقيقة أم واهية *


----------



## ebnelmalek_2010 (29 أغسطس 2011)

*سلام المسيح

وهذة الحادثة تشبة ماحدث فى قصة الطوفان

التكوين 6:‏17 فَهَا أَنَا آتٍ بِ‍طُوفَانِ الْمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ لأُهْلِكَ كُلَّ جَسَدٍ فِيهِ رُوحُ حَيَاةٍ مِنْ تَحْتِ السَّمَاءِ. كُلُّ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَمُوتُ.

ولكن اكد اللة ان مصير الاطفال هو الملكوت

‏أما يسوع فدعاهم وقال:"دعوا الأولاد يأتون إلي ولا تمنعوهم، لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله. (لوقا 16:18)




واكد اللة ايضا فى العهد القديم , انة سيضع عهدا جديدا يسمح فية بالفرصة للتوبة لكل انسان (كما اوضحت فى اول مشاركة)




ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقطع مع بيت اسرائيل و مع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا. 32- ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع ابائهم يوم امسكتهم بيدهم لاخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم يقول الرب. 33- بل هذا هو العهد الذي اقطعه مع بيت اسرائيل بعد تلك الايام يقول الرب اجعل شريعتي في داخلهم و اكتبها على قلوبهم و اكون لهم الها و هم يكونون لي شعبا. 34- و لا يعلمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه و كل واحد اخاه قائلين اعرفوا الرب لانهم كلهم سيعرفونني من صغيرهم الى كبيرهم يقول الرب لاني اصفح عن اثمهم و لا اذكر خطيتهم بعد (ارميا 31:31)
*


----------

